# Lindows OS



## Goldmund (1. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe da mal eine Frage: Hat jemand von euch schon mal Lindows ausprobiert, was haltet ihr davon, ist das wirklich besser als Windows XP oder Linux?
Hier ist der Link dazu:http://www.lindows.com


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Goldmund _
> *Also ich habe da mal eine Frage: Hat jemand von euch schon mal Lindows ausprobiert, was haltet ihr davon, ist das wirklich besser als Windows XP oder Linux?
> Hier ist der Link dazu:http://www.lindows.com *



Es ist absoluter Müll. Nicht wert getestet zu werden.
Es gibt nur einen root Accaunt, was die Sicherheit von Linux aushebelt.
Der Benutzer muss Geld für kostenlose Programme zahlen, das System ansich
ist nicht stimmig usw.

Also vergiss es.


----------



## Gudy (4. Februar 2004)

Hatte mal etwas darüber gelsen, und da hörte es sich ganz gut an, hatte zwischendurch dann überlegt umzusteigen. Aber nachdem ich es dann getestet hatte habe ich mich davon wieder schnell abgewand, war wohl auch eine gute endscheidung *gg*

cu


----------



## Godufasa (8. Mai 2004)

hmmm,was genau ist denn jetzt so schlecht an lindows!
ich wollte mich eigentlich mal von winXp lösen und ein paar alternativen ausprobieren und bei dabei auf lindows gestoßen!Da es das damals als kostenlosen dl gab,hab ich mir das zugelegt bin allerdings noch nicht zum testen gekommen!Ist es denn wirklich um sovieles schlechter als WInXp
Danke schonmal für die antworten!


----------

